# Bolens/Iseki G 152 no fuel



## roosterrusty (Feb 22, 2010)

Parked tractor running fine,a week later wont start,not getting fuel, changed fuel lines & filter,not getting enough fuel into filter only about 1/4 way up in the filter. Any ideas,Thanks for any help


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a tiller that the filter does the same thing, I take the hose offthe carb and tilt the bottom of the filter and let it fill with gas, The hook those back up. My filter is never full of gas.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be a vent issue - if the vent is plugged, it wont let fuel flow.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have tried with the fuel cap off. Could be a problem with a lose nut behind the wheel( me ):lmao:


----------



## roosterrusty (Feb 22, 2010)

If I remove the fuel line from the fuel filter, fuel pours out,Iam not sure if it has a fuel pump or if the injector pump pulls any fuel.I have opened the bleeder screw on the injector pump to let any air out but can't get any fuel. Thanks,


----------



## roosterrusty (Feb 22, 2010)

Yup it wus a loose nut behind the steering wheel,I opened the bleeder valve & cranked & cranked finally I got fuel,then wow it started YEA!!!Thanks guysBye


----------

